# Wishing You A Happy Easter!



## Timwis (14/4/22)

To many Easter is the symbolic period we celebrate our saviour Lord Jesus Christ sacrificing himself for us on the cross and his resurrection!

However I think we should all take time out to remember the true meaning of this weekend “EASTER EGGS”!!!




Happy Easter!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (14/4/22)

Timwis said:


> To many Easter is the symbolic period we celebrate our saviour Lord Jesus Christ sacrificing himself for us on the cross and his resurrection!
> 
> However I think we should all take time out to remember the true meaning of this weekend “EASTER EGGS”!!!
> 
> ...


Happy Easter brother

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

